# Lathe ID?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK...I give up on this one. What is it and what does it do?

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/3965393873.html


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.muellers.com/Porper-Mini-Q-Lathe,3776.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It looks cool as heck but it does look like the chuck is on the wrong end of the motor??? It also appears to be belt driven?

Ah ha! It's for cue sticks I believe! http://www.muellers.com/Porper-Mini-Q-Lathe,3776.html


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

The chuck is in the right place...This lathe is for pool cue repair....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Would make a dammed long pen, for shore...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Would make a dammed long pen, for shore...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

